# Gary Riffle Memorial Tournament



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WHEN: Saturday, October 9. 
WHERE: Portage Lakes
WHO: Open to any fisherperson, boat or bank
WHAT: Panfish (gills, perch, crappie)
WHY: To celebrate the life and legacy of a fellow fisherman who was lost and help his family through this difficult time.

The event will run from 9AM to 3PM that day. The entry fee for the tournament is $10 per person, shore fishing or boat fishing. You can pre-register at T's Long Lake Tackle shop any time before the event.

This is a simple, informal tournament. All entry fees will be donated to the family to help them through this difficult time. There will be trophies given to the first three places, plus there will be a "big fish" trophy. 

You must check in at T's Long Lake tackle, then you're free to fish any of the Portage lakes. You must be back at T's by 3:30PM for the weigh-in. It's going to be your 5 longest panfish, any mix of species mentioned above. Fish to not need to be alive, we just ask they get eaten and not thrown away.

After the measuring is done, we'll be having a cookout to remember Gary and tell some fishing stories.

If you have any questions, PM me and we'll talk about it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Hit wrong key


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

THE GARY RIFFLE MEMORIAL PANFISH TOURNAMENT

Sponsored by Long Lake Bait & Tackle
855 Portage Lakes Dr 330-644-1901

SATURDAY OCTOBER 9, 2004 9AM-3PM
ALL proceeds will go to Gary's family.

Rules are as follows:

-Entry fee is $10 per person. PLEASE PLEASE pre-register at Long Lake Tackle. 

-Fishing is open to ALL the Portage Lakes including Nimisila.

-Bait may be purchased at any bait shop.

-Fishing from shore or boat is permitted. Boaters are required to have all safety equipment as provided by Ohio Div. of Watercraft regulations.

- PANFISH ONLY(bluegills, crappie, perch) 7 inch minimum, 6 biggest fish per person will be weighed. If you keep fish and don't want them, they will be eaten.  

-There will be FOUR check-in stations. Check in is BY 3pm. The stations are located as follows: 1. Long Lake Bait & Tackle
2. State Mill Rd. boat launch(North Res.) 
3. Old State Park launch ramp(Portage Lakes)
4. Nimisila (C-6 launch off Christman Rd, SE side)

There will be trophies presented to the 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place weights PLUS the biggest fish AND the smallest fish. THERE WILL BE A SET OF TROPHIES FOR EACH CHECKPOINT. You must register the body of water you are fishing for the day, and check in at that station when you're done. 

After you weigh in, we're meeting back at Long Lake Tackle for a hog roast/cookout/fish fry. Coca-Cola is donating drinks, there are going to be raffles for donated prizes including an Aqua-view underwater camera, $80 Bionic Blade rod, and several other items that I'll list when I find out. The cookout/trophy presentations will start at 5PM at Long Lake Tackle. So you'll have time to take boats home, etc. 

There's going to be a lot of food, some great stories, and a celebration of a fellow fisherman's life. Again, all proceeds go to Gary Riffle's family. 

You can pre-register at the Long Lake baitshop and be sure to specify what lake you'll be fishing. You can also register at teh different checkpoints day-of, but we'd rather have you do it ahead of time if possible. 

Thanks to you all. Oh yeah, we need some tables for the feed, etc., so if anyone has any leads on any for me, let me know. Also, if anyone would like to donate anything for the raffle, PM me.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for putting this togather big d. hope tp be there.


----------



## Mustanggal (Sep 24, 2004)

That is just wonderful that you guys are all getting together to do this for a man that you don't even know. Gary is my best friends father and to watch her every day stare at the lake was very heartbreaking. I am just happy they everyone is getting together to help out a family in need. This really shows that there are good people left in this world and they are helping out my friends family! I am not a fisher but I will be out there to support her and her family!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Mustanggal. We're here to help.

One of the raffle prizes is 4 passes to Maize Valley Farm. Go to maizevalley.com and check out what they have. Pretty cool.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Can I not fish and donate? Will I be eligible for the drawing?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes you can fish and donate. To get in the raffles, you need to purchase raffle tickets. You can also donate and not fish. You can also fish, not donate, but you can't win a trophy. I NEED TO CHECK ON THIS ONE, but I THINK that only people who donate the $10 entry fee to help the family out are eligible for raffle tickets, but I need to check on that. I think that would be OK but let me clear it with Tim first. I'll let you know.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

A rod and reel combo from The Summit Sportsmans Association. Thanks SSA guys!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

how much are raffle tickets? and there will be one big drawing, right?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The raffles will go like this.

The camera will be a SEPARATE raffle. Tix are $5 each, 5 for $20.

THERE WILL BE NO 50/50 RAFFLE, BUT A BUNCH OF DONATED PRIZES RAFFLED OFF. FOR DETAILS OF HOW THEY WILL BE RAFFLED OFF, CONTACT T'S LONG LAKE BAIT AND TACKLE

And YES, you must have donated the $10 entry fee, whether you fish or not at the event, to get into ANY OF THE RAFFLES. That means PRE-REGISTER at Long Lake Tackle so we know you're in. That way, we're all playing on an even field, you know? I will also let you know, when I find out, if you need to be present to win. I would say YES, because this isn't about getting prizes, that's just incentive for folks. It's about celebrating a man's life and coming together to show support for his family and personally, I think you should have to be there.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Carl, don't you think more tickets would sell if it was on a "don't have to be present to win" basis?

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to check on that Gene and clarify the ruling on being present to win. Yes, it would sell more tickets. Anyway, we'll see. I'll talk with Tim about it today, if he's back.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I EDITED THE THREAD BUT WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW. THERE WON'T BE A 50/50 BUT WE HAVE A BUNCH OF PRIZES WE'RE GOING TO RAFFLE OFF. FOR DETAILS OF HOW IT WILL GO, CONTACT T'S LONG LAKE TACKLE. 

SO FAR, we have the Aqua View, a shanty, a Bionic Blade rod, a rod and reel combo, several magnetic. lighted tip-ups, and a bunch of tackle and other stuff like the 4 passes to Maize Valley Farm. I'm meeting next week with Tim to get the listtogether and finalize the details.

BTW, we also agreed that you do not have to be present to win the raffles. Just go get tix from the bait shop and Tim will explain it all to you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Someone donated a Fish Trap Scout 1-man shanty also. 

Details on the raffles at T's Long Lake Bait shop.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope I win the shanty, I'd like to try some ice fishing this year


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

AWESOME GUYS,
It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I really wanted to come, but I just can't make it up there this weekend. I do want to make a donation, and I thought there was a post that named a bank and phone number that was serving as a collection point. Does anyone remember the info?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I believe it was any First Merit Bank in the Akron area. It was the Gary Riffle fund, I think.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I just PM'd you Daddy. I did it a slightly different way.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks man. I talked to Gary's sister yesterday. She's trying to get registered here to post a letter of thanks, but can't for some reason. I'll get her on here as soon as I can so she can tell you all how much it means. 

I'm just thankful I can help out the family AND still get to fish it with my son. He's about to jump out of his skin, he's so excited.

Should be a fun time.

There have been some grumblings about scales and weigh-ins, etc., by some folks, about proper calibrations, accuracy, etc. All I have to say is gang, this is a FUN tournament. We're fishing for a trophy and bragging rights, that's all. The money raised goes to Gary's family and there will be 4 different sets of trophies. The results WILL NOT be compiled into one. It's for EACH WEIGH-IN SPOT.(that's 20 trpohies!) It's about helping a family in need, remembering and celebrating the life of a fellow fisherman, and most of all, HAVING FUN.


----------

